# Dating, identity, compatibility



## badcompany

This might be a weird post but I've got to get it out there.
When meeting new people and discussing likes and dislikes, I'm finding I'm a bit weird. I'm a white collar office guy that used to be a fabricator/machinist, I'll get dressed up for a company party or meeting, and the next day I'm in camo hip waders fishing the river, kart racing, or getting greasy turning wrenches on something. I like import cars and rock music, I can't stand country music, snobs, and don't care if I use the wrong fork at dinner. I hope to find some commons with a future partner, but I don't seem to have an identity and I don't have a lot in common with people from any social group. I was always the "city guy" to my country friends, the guy with dirty fingernails in the office that doesn't golf, at work, and the white collar office guy in the car crowd.
Am I weird and do I have a difficult task ahead of me finding someone with a lot in common?


----------



## EnjoliWoman

badcompany said:


> This might be a weird post but I've got to get it out there.
> When meeting new people and discussing likes and dislikes, I'm finding I'm a bit weird. I'm a white collar office guy that used to be a fabricator/machinist, I'll get dressed up for a company party or meeting, and the next day I'm in camo hip waders fishing the river, kart racing, or getting greasy turning wrenches on something. I like import cars and rock music, I can't stand country music, snobs, and don't care if I use the wrong fork at dinner. I hope to find some commons with a future partner, but I don't seem to have an identity and I don't have a lot in common with people from any social group. I was always the "city guy" to my country friends, the guy with dirty fingernails in the office that doesn't golf, at work, and the white collar office guy in the car crowd.
> Am I weird and do I have a difficult task ahead of me finding someone with a lot in common?


Well, damn. Same here. Well, except for dirty fingernails but that's because I use a nail brush after I've been digging in the dirt (I hate gloves - never wear them for gardening).

I have described myself in two ways. Chameleon-like tends to be better received in that regard. I also had the intro "Whether it's Heels or boots, Grey goose or iced tea, a canvas tent or a 5-star resort I'm content".

I work with people who live in million-dollar homes and need to be able to schmooze in a ****tail dress at the country club and the next day I might be working on a Habitat house with my own tools and hard hat.

Personally I like being versatile. Maybe that's another adjective that would work to describe you.

(I also don't like country music - blasphemy in the dirty south.)


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Oh and most people aren't black and white. Nor does your potential mate need to be a mirror of yourself.


----------



## badcompany

I agree. I tend to get along with country gals the most but lack the lifted mud mobile and like for country music. Some of it's ok.....just that twangy country or a lot of whiney violin makes my skin crawl.
Last year was a classic example of "me". My boss's house is on the lake and he's got a dock. So the day of the company party at his place I fished the lake all afternoon then docked at his place, changed out of my fishy clothes and partied it up(and showed off my catch LOL).


----------



## Jellybeans

Bad -- all I know is that you should revel in in all the things that make you you. 


DO YOU. If you meet someone and the don't like you, then too bad so sad for them. If you meet someone who does, GREAT.

I also hate country music.


----------



## Holland

ugh I would rather eat my own head than listen to Country music.

But apart from that just stand tall and proud of who you are. We are all different and it is a ball getting out and about in the dating world, seeing just how different people can be.

As for identity, you are you, unique and that is what you have to offer.

There will be a good match for you out there as long as you stay true to yourself, if you stray from that and try to fit some imaginary mould then you will never find compatibility as it cannot exist if based on a lie.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

badcompany said:


> This might be a weird post but I've got to get it out there.
> When meeting new people and discussing likes and dislikes, I'm finding I'm a bit weird. I'm a white collar office guy that used to be a fabricator/machinist, I'll get dressed up for a company party or meeting, and the next day I'm in camo hip waders fishing the river, kart racing, or getting greasy turning wrenches on something. I like import cars and rock music, I can't stand country music, snobs, and don't care if I use the wrong fork at dinner. I hope to find some commons with a future partner, but I don't seem to have an identity and I don't have a lot in common with people from any social group. I was always the "city guy" to my country friends, the guy with dirty fingernails in the office that doesn't golf, at work, and the white collar office guy in the car crowd.
> Am I weird and do I have a difficult task ahead of me finding someone with a lot in common?


Well, if YOU are weird, then I am an absolute freak! lol! You are NOT weird, not at all! Who wants to be with someone who is strictly one way only? How dull would that be?


----------



## 06Daddio08

Being afraid to be yourself and not be accepted 'as is' (when you're of a healthy mind) is a bigger issue than liking to turn wrenches at night after sitting at a desk during the day ... just saying.

Can't push a circle through a square opening. Make your own identity, screw social 'standards'.


----------



## brokenbythis

badcompany said:


> This might be a weird post but I've got to get it out there.
> When meeting new people and discussing likes and dislikes, I'm finding I'm a bit weird. I'm a white collar office guy that used to be a fabricator/machinist, I'll get dressed up for a company party or meeting, and the next day I'm in camo hip waders fishing the river, kart racing, or getting greasy turning wrenches on something. I like import cars and rock music, I can't stand country music, snobs, and don't care if I use the wrong fork at dinner. I hope to find some commons with a future partner, but I don't seem to have an identity and I don't have a lot in common with people from any social group. I was always the "city guy" to my country friends, the guy with dirty fingernails in the office that doesn't golf, at work, and the white collar office guy in the car crowd.
> Am I weird and do I have a difficult task ahead of me finding someone with a lot in common?


Well, well, well... I was just thinking these same things today. I am definitely my own person. I like to dress up for work, wear make up and do my hair. Subtle but nice. I don't go to work looking like a slob, but around the house I just chill out, wear my glasses and put my hair up.

I was checking out some dating sites - have not registered yet - every guy's profile states they are SUPER ACTIVE, love the outdoors, always on the go... yada yada. Is this for real? Is there nobody out there that likes a relaxed and laidback lifestyle with some fun thrown in here and there?

Oh yeah... they all work out 5 times a week. Where the hell do these men get all this time to have this amazing 28 hr a day lifestyle? 

So that fact that I don't love to be on the go and out every night until 11pm, go go go lifestyle, mean I'm boring? 

If and when I do find a man I'm attracted to, he'll have to take me as I am. Laidback lifestyle and all. At least I'm not a phony...

OMG I hate country music with a passion. Makes me want to drown myself (joke)...


----------



## 3Xnocharm

brokenbythis said:


> Well, well, well... I was just thinking these same things today. I am definitely my own person. I like to dress up for work, wear make up and do my hair. Subtle but nice. I don't go to work looking like a slob, but around the house I just chill out, wear my glasses and put my hair up.
> 
> *I was checking out some dating sites - have not registered yet - every guy's profile states they are SUPER ACTIVE, love the outdoors, always on the go... yada yada. Is this for real? Is there nobody out there that likes a relaxed and laidback lifestyle with some fun thrown in here and there?
> 
> Oh yeah... they all work out 5 times a week. Where the hell do these men get all this time to have this amazing 28 hr a day lifestyle?
> *
> So that fact that I don't love to be on the go and out every night until 11pm, go go go lifestyle, mean I'm boring?
> 
> If and when I do find a man I'm attracted to, he'll have to take me as I am. Laidback lifestyle and all. At least I'm not a phony...


OMG I have been thinking the SAME THING!! I am so laid back and I cant stand to constantly GO GO GO for more than a couple of days! These men sound like they never stop and just chill out! I made sure that I mentioned my laid back-ed-ness in my own profile!


----------



## brokenbythis

Oh I forgot... they all want a SLIM and gorgeous woman. Even if their pic or profile shows them to be 300 lbs with no hair....


----------



## RandomDude

badcompany said:


> This might be a weird post but I've got to get it out there.
> When meeting new people and discussing likes and dislikes, I'm finding I'm a bit weird. I'm a white collar office guy that used to be a fabricator/machinist, I'll get dressed up for a company party or meeting, and the next day I'm in camo hip waders fishing the river, kart racing, or getting greasy turning wrenches on something. I like import cars and rock music, I can't stand country music, snobs, and don't care if I use the wrong fork at dinner. I hope to find some commons with a future partner, but I don't seem to have an identity and I don't have a lot in common with people from any social group. I was always the "city guy" to my country friends, the guy with dirty fingernails in the office that doesn't golf, at work, and the white collar office guy in the car crowd.
> Am I weird and do I have a difficult task ahead of me finding someone with a lot in common?


=/

You sound pretty normal to me


----------



## whitehawk

EnjoliWoman said:


> Well, damn. Same here. Well, except for dirty fingernails but that's because I use a nail brush after I've been digging in the dirt (I hate gloves - never wear them for gardening).
> 
> I have described myself in two ways. Chameleon-like tends to be better received in that regard. I also had the intro "Whether it's Heels or boots, Grey goose or iced tea, a canvas tent or a 5-star resort I'm content".
> 
> I work with people who live in million-dollar homes and need to be able to schmooze in a ****tail dress at the country club and the next day I might be working on a Habitat house with my own tools and hard hat.
> 
> Personally I like being versatile. Maybe that's another adjective that would work to describe you.
> 
> (I also don't like country music - blasphemy in the dirty south.)



There ya go OP , you've found one already :smthumbup:


----------



## Ceegee

Why y'all hatin' on country music?

BC - those things that you call abnormal are going to be things that a future SO will find attractive. 

Oh, and dating sites are filled with perpetuated lies. 

All of the profiles sound the same:

I'm independent
Love my kids more than anything
Love to travel but also stay in with a movie or a book
I exercise 8 days a week
Blah, blah, blah

If all profiles sound the same they're pointless. Just look at the pics. If they're attractive meet them and find out what they're like IRL.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

It is hard to stand out. I see the same stuff - all very active with average to athletic body type and they all want someone slender. I don't even bother contacting them. I'm a size 16 not a huge cow but if they don't want to consider someone "curvy" or "a few extra pounds" I'm not going to chase them down. 

What they are missing out on is a pretty woman who is confident, capable, passionate, full of laughter, a reasonably good cook and the truest partner they'd ever have the pleasure of knowing. 

And I'm not settling for a judgmental armchair jockey.


----------



## Ceegee

EnjoliWoman said:


> It is hard to stand out. I see the same stuff - all very active with average to athletic body type and they all want someone slender. I don't even bother contacting them. I'm a size 16 not a huge cow but if they don't want to consider someone "curvy" or "a few extra pounds" I'm not going to chase them down.
> 
> What they are missing out on is a *pretty woman* who is confident, capable, passionate, full of laughter, a reasonably good cook and the truest partner they'd ever have the pleasure of knowing.
> 
> And I'm not settling for a judgmental armchair jockey.


If that's you in your avatar I'll confirm your self appraisal.


----------



## Disenchanted

badcompany said:


> This might be a weird post but .......


What are we frikin' twins?

I spent 20 years turning wrenches, then got some training and a job at a trendy design firm. I work with a ton of folks who have masters degrees and PhDs and wear crazy expensive designer clothes and drive fancy German cars meanwhile I shoot my pellet gun on the weekends, lol.

So I ran the MAP after getting cheated on and now I'm among the ranks with my $200 jeans and my $1000 watch and all that stupid crap. But I'm still a mechanic at heart and I don't really fit in anywhere I go, except for with my kids.

It's very daunting trying to find dates with quality women when I don't have a degree, even though I have a high profile well paid job.


----------



## Ceegee

Disenchanted said:


> What are we frikin' twins?
> 
> I spent 20 years turning wrenches, then got some training and a job at a trendy design firm. I work with a ton of folks who have masters degrees and PhDs and wear crazy expensive designer clothes and drive fancy German cars meanwhile I shoot my pellet gun on the weekends, lol.
> 
> So I ran the MAP after getting cheated on and now I'm among the ranks with my $200 jeans and my $1000 watch and all that stupid crap. But I'm still a mechanic at heart and I don't really fit in anywhere I go, except for with my kids.
> 
> It's very daunting trying to find dates with quality women when I don't have a degree, even though I have a high profile well paid job.


No degree?

Me neither. 

Most women would prefer security over academics. Only those who equate the two will hold it against you. It would be ignorant of them to assume that a degree equates to financial independence instead of the reality of what you've achieved. 

Those that do don't deserve your time.


----------



## Disenchanted

It's weird when the "bad boy" "trouble maker" "wild man" image is what has always landed me the hotties.

Now I'm respectable. And I find respectable women fairly intimidating, lol.


----------



## Ceegee

Disenchanted said:


> It's weird when the "bad boy" "trouble maker" "wild man" image is what has always landed me the hotties.
> 
> Now I'm respectable. And I find respectable women fairly intimidating, lol.


Ha ha, respectable women are just women looking for a man to take up the challenge.


----------



## Disenchanted

Ceegee said:


> Ha ha, respectable women are just women looking for a man to take up the challenge.


Yeah so after I dated a much younger associate (much much younger, lol) a friend of hers who works here too (and is older then me) introduced me to another coworker woman and described her to me (right in front of her) as "single".

This one has a crazy impressive resume, is super cute, and looks like she really has her sh!t together.

I'm way too intimidated to act on it, even though she looks at me all the time like "why the eff isn't this guy asking me out?"

After the other one I dated went to HR about some stupid crap that I got dragged into I decided no more dating at work anyway.

Oh and I don't mind _some_ country music, but I la la la love southern belles even though I'm a Yankee, lol.


----------



## 6301

I always live by what Popeye The Sailor always said. "I yam what I yam". 

I was, in my younger years a guy who worked outside in the dirt, came home sweaty, filthy and in need of a shower in a big time way. Hated the thought of having to wear a suit. Couldn't figure out why you have to wear a pair of pants and a jacket that matched (suit) and why the hell I have to wear a stupid piece of material tied in a knot around my neck and let it hang down my shirt. Yet I did but it came off as soon as the night was over. Half the time the jacket and tie came off on the way home. 

I loved rock and roll, blue jeans T shirt and worn out tennis shoes. I like being comfortable and that's who I am. Either accept me for who I am or move on. I refuse to be somebody that I'm not and I wouldn't expect anyone be what they aren't for me. Most of all I only asked to be accepted for who I am and in return, I wont try to change anyone else. 

Live your life and enjoy it to the max. You only go around once in life so take advantage of your time on earth and have a ball.


----------



## whitehawk

l know where it's coming from very well, lived it for 12 yrs as a painter.
Although l did meet some nice people in the art world, most of it to me was fake, pretentious crap.
Yet as the artist there was image , expectations of what's he like bla bla.
But my art was in my head and the studio, none of that other bs.
After the art l loved down to earth everyday working people , beer, heavy metal , a good time-bit too much, hangin out with my x , digging post holes or renovating , working on my car.
Gallery people would turn up in fancy cars and talk , but l as far more interested in the builder or worker next door and had much more fun with everyday people.

Friends and family or people anywhere expected that image with me but l use to say hey want a beer , hows work goin , this that, they always settled down a lot then , confused because of the art world image though, never quite at ease.
l left it in the end , financially too tough anyway , never quite made it and l rejoined the real world again . l really love being back in the real world , a working man again. Love the people , the work , l don't miss the art world bs one bit.
l was always in two worlds in art , l fitted one but my talent and passion fitted another . l sort of wasn't confused but everyone else was ha ha .

But if a girls worried about your ba, da, ca , or fkg fancy jeans and car - would you really wanna hook up with some one as shallow as that ? l'd have zero interest in her anyway.

l'm really happy being back where l fit and l really enjoy this world so much more .
I mean if your happy none of it matters l guess but if your not , maybe you could try picking up those wrenches and gettin dirty again , worked for me :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans

Disenchanted said:


> Now I'm respectable. *And I find respectable women fairly intimidating, *lol.


:rofl:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Ceegee said:


> If that's you in your avatar I'll confirm your self appraisal.


It is, thank you.  Carmen Miranda on Halloween several years ago.


----------



## badcompany

Some funny replies in here LOL, and I feel better now.
I am actively seeking out some friends, my stbxw has alienated many of them and many more have moved away so I don't see any hurt in it. 
Enjoli and I have a lot of common, like many women it seems that are too far away


----------



## Mrlonelyhearts

badcompany said:


> but I don't seem to have an identity


From what I've read, you have plenty of identity. You are you no mater what social group you are around. You are not like a lot of people who are afraid to be themselves around others for fear of not being liked or something fear based like that.



badcompany said:


> Am I weird and do I have a difficult task ahead of me finding someone with a lot in common?


It's just a matter of time. Keep your eyes opened for the right one. Get involved in clubs of people who do things you like and you'll meet someone with similar interests.


----------



## lisab0105

BC, you clearly have quite a few interests. You have a multifaceted work history. You have good sense to not like country music. It sounds like you have plenty of an identity to me. Who wants to be pigeon holed into one thing anyway? You sound cool to me. Any how, don't feel bad, I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisab0105

And you don't need to meet someone you have things in common with, just focus on finding someone with an open mind. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitehawk

3Xnocharm said:


> OMG I have been thinking the SAME THING!! I am so laid back and I cant stand to constantly GO GO GO for more than a couple of days! These men sound like they never stop and just chill out! I made sure that I mentioned my laid back-ed-ness in my own profile!



Yeah this stuff worries me to because l love kickin back , l do stuff when l do stuff and have fun when l have fun but the girls all read the same too.
l love living life to the fullest
l don't get much time but when l do bla bla
l've spent the last 10 yrs for my kids and now l want to live for me
l ike going away every wkend
l do this l do that ra ra.
oh but , l also love the odd night on the couch with a good show and a glass of red - yawn !

So there ya go , same prob here vise verse. 
l don't wanna be busy or racing round 24/7 either l hate living like that.
l actually look for descriptions like love to kick back , not much luck 

ps , although l must admit , when l write in all the things l like to do l sound just as bad because there's a lot of stuff. But most of it's just now and then when the urge or op hits me .


----------



## Jellybeans

Oh I love to kick back but it seems I rarely have time for that. 

Life is too busy!



lisab0105 said:


> BC, you clearly have quite a few interests. You have a multifaceted work history. *You have good sense to not like country music*.


:rofl:


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Hey, some of us out here LIKE that country stuff! :smcowboy:


----------



## Jellybeans

You can like it for those of us who don't, 3x. Lol.


----------



## whitehawk

Yeah life can be just stupidly busy . l always take great pride in telling life to eff off, l'll do it in my own sweet time thanks very much. Works 1/2 the time


----------



## lisab0105

3Xnocharm said:


> Hey, some of us out here LIKE that country stuff! :smcowboy:


:moon: Country music can kiss my grits


----------



## whitehawk

l met a girl that only listens to one band, ever, that's all she owns, all she listens to.
Rolling Stones .
l mean yeah great band , use to listen to them now and then myself um , 25yrs ago 
That got stuck in my head because l really liked her but started thinking, God imagine if we wound up shacking up. Stones goin in the background 24/7 , couldn't go there.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

whitehawk said:


> l met a girl that only listens to one band, ever, that's all she owns, all she listens to.
> Rolling Stones .
> l mean yeah great band , use to listen to them now and then myself um , 25yrs ago
> That got stuck in my head because l really liked her but started thinking, God imagine if we wound up shacking up. Stones goin in the background 24/7 , couldn't go there.


I cannot IMAGINE only listening to one band! :slap: Hell, I cant even listed to a single GENRE, I switch things up all the time!


----------



## Ceegee

3Xnocharm said:


> I cannot IMAGINE only listening to one band! :slap: Hell, I cant even listed to a single GENRE, I switch things up all the time!


I am a fan of music not of music genres. 

There is great music from all genres to be enjoyed.


----------



## lisab0105

whitehawk said:


> l met a girl that only listens to one band, ever, that's all she owns, all she listens to.
> Rolling Stones .
> l mean yeah great band , use to listen to them now and then myself um , 25yrs ago
> That got stuck in my head because l really liked her but started thinking, God imagine if we wound up shacking up. Stones goin in the background 24/7 , couldn't go there.


I sorta do that with U2. I don't only listen to them, but if I was sentenced to only listen to one band for the rest of my life...I could do it with U2.


----------



## badcompany

I run a rule of thumb to "play hard", one day and recover the day after.
For example, up at dawn, launch boat, drop crab pots, go fish all day, pull pots, go home and feast Sleep in, big breakfast late, cuddle under a blanket and couch potato to an afternoon movie


----------



## lisab0105

badcompany said:


> I run a rule of thumb to "play hard", one day and recover the day after.
> For example, up at dawn, launch boat, drop crab pots, go fish all day, pull pots, go home and feast Sleep in, big breakfast late, cuddle under a blanket and couch potato to an afternoon movie


You had me at big breakfast 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badcompany

Definitely, bacon ham cheese and sautéed mushroom omlette with hash browns for the win


----------



## lisab0105

badcompany said:


> Definitely, bacon ham cheese and sautéed mushroom omlette with hash browns for the win


Shush, I haven't even had my lunch yet and now it's almost time for dinner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badcompany

On that note, I also do great smoked boneless pork ribs on the BBQ. 
Here is the recipe:
Place ribs in Ziploc with a bit of mayo and sliced onions, massage regularly and let sit overnight. Mayo is acidic and it makes the ribs super soft. Season with your favorite seasoning( I like Montreal Steak and garlic powder), a touch of brown sugar, and then put on a thick coat of parmesan cheese.
Get the charcoal grille smoking hot, dump some smoker chips onto the charcoal, put the meat on the grille quick and close the lid. Choke the vent down so the chips smoke but don't catch fire. At this point neighbors start coming out of the woodwork wondering what smells so good. Flip often and once the runoff is clear and pink is gone in the center it's time to eat


----------



## whitehawk

lisab0105 said:


> I sorta do that with U2. I don't only listen to them, but if I was sentenced to only listen to one band for the rest of my life...I could do it with U2.



Ah yeah , what a brilliant band, could handle getting stuck with U2 .


----------



## whitehawk

My works like that it's pretty well feast or famine .
Often end up flat broke after all the bills , have to work like a trojan to finish the next job and if that goes well it's back to sleeping in, couch and my beautiful heater with movies, staying up all night, that's what l'm doin this wk.
Bit of shopping splurging on a few luxuries, lots of luxuries if it's a good pay.
Or warmer weather luv beach bumming for a wk or two before the next job .
Other times it's 2 or 3 bad pays in a row , gotta keep working  , not good


----------



## lisab0105

badcompany said:


> On that note, I also do great smoked boneless pork ribs on the BBQ.
> Here is the recipe:
> Place ribs in Ziploc with a bit of mayo and sliced onions, massage regularly and let sit overnight. Mayo is acidic and it makes the ribs super soft. Season with your favorite seasoning( I like Montreal Steak and garlic powder), a touch of brown sugar, and then put on a thick coat of parmesan cheese.
> Get the charcoal grille smoking hot, dump some smoker chips onto the charcoal, put the meat on the grille quick and close the lid. Choke the vent down so the chips smoke but don't catch fire. At this point neighbors start coming out of the woodwork wondering what smells so good. Flip often and once the runoff is clear and pink is gone in the center it's time to eat


Grrreeaatt, my spaghetti looks totally lame now.


----------



## whitehawk

Ha ha , l can't cook for saving myself  so l'm way outa this one :rofl:


----------



## Pbartender

You guys want to talk cooking?  I lurves to cook... 

*Spicy Italian sausages, potatoes broiled with basil and a tomato and cucumber salad:*










*Grilled filet mignon, fried potatoes, and fresh tomato:*










*Deviled eggs:*










*Quiche Lorraine:*










*Homemade pizza:*










*Kakiage style tempura:*


----------



## lisab0105

Pbartender said:


> You guys want to talk cooking?  I lurves to cook...
> 
> *Spicy Italian sausages, potatoes broiled with basil and a tomato and cucumber salad:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grilled filet mignon, fried potatoes, and fresh tomato:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deviled eggs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quiche Lorraine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Homemade pizza:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kakiage style tempura:*


I just gained 5lbs reading that. I'm going to have a party, and you're invited...as long as as you bring all that :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

You know what the worst part of going low carb is for me?

I love to bake bread, and I still do it for the kids.

The worst part is taking it out of the oven and buttering it up for the them. Oh I love fresh home made bread.

As for me, just give me a chunk of meat and a fire.


----------



## Ceegee

Pbartender said:


> You guys want to talk cooking?  I lurves to cook...
> 
> *Spicy Italian sausages, potatoes broiled with basil and a tomato and cucumber salad:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grilled filet mignon, fried potatoes, and fresh tomato:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deviled eggs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quiche Lorraine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Homemade pizza:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kakiage style tempura:*


When I finally get into a house and get my Green Egg back you and I are going to have some battles. 

I can cook in the kitchen too but the patio is my turf.


----------



## Disenchanted

I want a green egg so bad!!


----------



## lisab0105

Disenchanted said:


> I want a green egg so bad!!


You do paleo, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

lisab0105 said:


> You do paleo, right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Modified paleo, I eat some dairy and no fruits or berries.

More like Primal Blueprint.

It's worked wonders for me. Best change in my life.


----------



## Ceegee

Disenchanted said:


> I want a green egg so bad!!


Mankind's greatest achievement. 

I can cook a brisket at 225 for 9 hours and then burgers at 500 or steaks at 750 without adding any charcoal.


----------



## Disenchanted

Ceegee said:


> Mankind's greatest achievement.
> 
> I can cook a brisket at 225 for 9 hours and then burgers at 500 or steaks at 750 without adding any charcoal.


Maybe I'll get one for myself as a divorce finalization present celebration!

Should be any day now.....


----------



## Pbartender

Ceegee said:


> When I finally get into a house and get my Green Egg back you and I are going to have some battles.
> 
> I can cook in the kitchen too but the patio is my turf.


That may be so, but I'll give you a run for your money.

I give you grilled meatloaf...










...and for the last five years, I've grilled a turkey for Thanksgiving...


----------



## Disenchanted

Pbartender said:


> That may be so, but I'll give you a run for your money.


When's dinner? I'm on my way.


----------



## whitehawk

Those pics are down right cruel PB.
Party at Lisa's people, PB's cooking l'll bring the drinks :smthumbup:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

badcompany said:


> Definitely, bacon ham cheese and sautéed mushroom omlette with hash browns for the win


But do you grate your own potato? You don't buy the frozen ones to you?  Don't forget onion and green pepper in your omelet.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

And I'm really good at bringing beer on a steady schedule when someone else is manning the grill. After nearly losing my eyebrows I gave up.  My territory is indoors.


----------



## badcompany

badcompany said:


> On that note, I also do great smoked boneless pork ribs on the BBQ.
> Here is the recipe:
> Place ribs in Ziploc with a bit of mayo and sliced onions, massage regularly and let sit overnight. Mayo is acidic and it makes the ribs super soft. Season with your favorite seasoning( I like Montreal Steak and garlic powder), a touch of brown sugar, and then put on a thick coat of parmesan cheese.
> Get the charcoal grille smoking hot, dump some smoker chips onto the charcoal, put the meat on the grille quick and close the lid. Choke the vent down so the chips smoke but don't catch fire. At this point neighbors start coming out of the woodwork wondering what smells so good. Flip often and once the runoff is clear and pink is gone in the center it's time to eat



This is a really good recipe don't be afraid to try it. I've had people over for dinner that said they were the best ribs they ever had....even people from down south that usually scoff at our meat here in the PNW.


----------



## badcompany

Disenchanted said:


> You know what the worst part of going low carb is for me?
> 
> I love to bake bread, and I still do it for the kids.
> 
> The worst part is taking it out of the oven and buttering it up for the them. Oh I love fresh home made bread.
> 
> As for me, just give me a chunk of meat and a fire.


I'm on the same diet Dis, little to no potatoes, fries, rice, bread, and other high carb items. Last checkup revealed non-alcoholic fatty liver syndrome so I have to do this. The rest of me ultra-sounded clean as a whistle thankfully, I was expecting some artery issues with the "meat tooth" I have
I'm missing bread too, we have a local bakery that makes it fresh every morning and I have to drive by it at 20mph in the school zone and endure the smell.


----------



## badcompany

EnjoliWoman said:


> But do you grate your own potato? You don't buy the frozen ones to you?  Don't forget onion and green pepper in your omelet.


I just get the frozen ones, but our Costco has these big boxes of them from Idaho that are nothing but flash frozen potatoes and are pretty good. Grating your own works and I've tried it, but they hold their form better from a frozen state.
I'm not an onion guy but my ex liked them, always put them in 1/2.


----------



## Disenchanted

badcompany said:


> I'm on the same diet Dis, little to no potatoes, fries, rice, bread, and other high carb items. Last checkup revealed non-alcoholic fatty liver syndrome so I have to do this. The rest of me ultra-sounded clean as a whistle thankfully, I was expecting some artery issues with the "meat tooth" I have
> I'm missing bread too, we have a local bakery that makes it fresh every morning and I have to drive by it at 20mph in the school zone and endure the smell.


It's actually the ultimate way to eat for a single guy.

Super simple and easy to cook!

I think I might try your ribs recipe, I've never cooked ribs in my life. Was a total vegetarian most of my life and actually have never cooked, (and rarely ever eat) pork at all (except occasional bacon).

I do like good ribs though, usually only have them at other people's houses.

On the low carb thing, I've lost 60 lbs, dropped 20 points off my BP and my cholesterol numbers have improved! I'll never go back. I try to stay ketogenic all the time, keep my carb count under 50 grams a day and have been for almost 2 years.

The place where I slip up most often is beers out with coworkers, we go to a brewery where they don't serve hard alcohol so I've got no choice. 

Plus I used to brew beer at home, I love beer, even though from the low carb standpoint it's about as evil as anything you can put in your mouth.


----------



## badcompany

I'm down almost 20#'s since I started it, was 271 now 254, but I was 222#'s as a freshman in high school that rode a bicycle everywhere and didn't have hardly any fat on me, so I figure 10 more #'s gone and I'm where I need to be.
I'm not a beer guy so no issues there, when I slip up it's with a margarita or a glass of wine.


----------



## Jellybeans

Pbartender said:


> You guys want to talk cooking?  I lurves to cook...


Dammit. Now I really wish you were my neighbor.


----------



## Jellybeans

whitehawk said:


> Those pics are down right cruel PB.
> Party at Lisa's people, PB's cooking l'll bring the drinks :smthumbup:


Sweet! I will bring the music. :smthumbup:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

We need a TAM block party. *sigh*


----------



## Jellybeans

You have to wear that headgear though, Enjoli!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Jellybeans said:


> You have to wear that headgear though, Enjoli!


I still have it but I was thinking the Cleopatra headdress was more appropriate - it just SAYS "block party", doncha think?


----------



## Jellybeans

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS! Go Cleo-style!


----------



## Bafuna

I guess with divorce comes a loss of identity, somehow. When I try to visualise a partner, a kinder, more responsible version of my ex comes up. Apart from that I cant imagine who would want to be with me. But I guess as time goes and we settle into our situations we'll re-gain our identities


----------



## ne9907

Bafuna said:


> I guess with divorce comes a loss of identity, somehow. When I try to visualise a partner, a kinder, more responsible version of my ex comes up. Apart from that I cant imagine who would want to be with me. But I guess as time goes and we settle into our situations we'll re-gain our identities


I think the loss of identity you are referring is simply the assertion of our true selves which got morphed into a single married entity.

This happened to me while married, because I accommodate many of my ideology to fit that of my ex. As I am by myself now, I am reasserting who I am and what I like.

I am quiet but assertive in what I valued. I am very passionate which sometimes borderline into obsessive. For example, my obsession has switched from FB to TAM. I am not very friendly, when I am friendly and charming it is so exhausting.....which is strange because I can be oh so charming but only when it benefits me. This is something I need to address within my self because I don't like to use people.
I like to drink wine, watch movies, eat Chinese and just lounge on the couch. I do enjoy hiking but I hate to drive to the hiking trails. I hate to drive period!!!
I find cleaning house therapeutic, I love country music (haha), but also love pop.

Oh I am very weird, love WoW, EverQuest, Star Trek, BattleStar galactica, and Star Wars. Yes, I am a big sci fi geek!!

My goal is to move to Flagstaff AZ, I freaking love that place!~

You will find out who you are and you will learn to love yourself even if what you are is not so outgoing or friendly.


----------



## Pbartender

ne9907 said:


> Oh I am very weird, love WoW, EverQuest, Star Trek, BattleStar galactica, and Star Wars. Yes, I am a big sci fi geek!!


Is that so?

Forget Flagstaff... Have you ever considered moving to Chicago?


----------



## ne9907

Pbartender said:


> Is that so?
> 
> Forget Flagstaff... Have you ever considered moving to Chicago?


haha
Chicago has never been in my radar actually! I do no like big cities.... Can you imagine a zombie apocalypse in Chicago?? No hope for survival!


----------



## Pbartender

What a shame.


----------



## Hardtohandle

ne9907 said:


> Oh I am very weird, love WoW, EverQuest, Star Trek, BattleStar galactica, and Star Wars. Yes, I am a big sci fi geek!!


I honestly had to give all that stuff up to remake myself over..

Though my son is what I would consider semi pro xbox gamer. I do know how addicting those games where for me.. I can remember logging in at 8 PM and then looking up at the clock and noticing it was 3 AM. 

I live in another big city and its retarded I think about the zombie apocalypse as well in this city..


----------



## Jellybeans

Bafuna said:


> I guess with divorce comes a loss of identity, somehow. When I try to visualise a partner, a kinder, more responsible version of my ex comes up.


I hear you.


----------

